# What plant do I have?



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Mysterious "King Ed Special", refuses to die (thank goodness), doesn't grow much though. It half-heartedly sprouted some young leaves near the bottom and then stopped. Otherwise is quite pretty. But I have no idea what it is. Can someone ID it? 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm
No expert but doesn't look aquatic to me. Looks like the ones the sell for terrariums. When I get my plant lists a lot they list are ones I sell as house plants . Like
Dracena, 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks April. I'd be neither shocked nor surprised if that were the case... wouldn't it melt away after a while though? I should add that I've had it now for the better part of a year.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Some
Last quite some
Time. 
But
Maybe someone who recognizes well can add
An opinion 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Bog plant for sure. Needs to be emersed or it wont grow. 50 other people on here have bought it as well. Myself included. If its living, Id leave it alone.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Hmm looks a lot like one of the ones I bought from them as well. It's been a week and a half and so far *seems* ok (hasn't grown, but hasn't melted yet). But I have no idea what it is either...


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Cool. A communal mystery plant


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Its related to lucky bamboo. I bought some and planted it in a pot, and now its growing well.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Dracaena compacta?
aquarium_plant_dracaena_compacta
According to the link it will be alive submerge for another 2weeks. Nice indoor plant


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

That's what I thought. Dracena. They are always on the lists . Dracena is a house plant 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

It's been in my tank for AGES. It just hasn't grown any, but neither has it failed... my wife jokes that I've bought a plastic plant without knowing...


----------

